# cold weather



## luv fishing (Mar 5, 2009)

do you guys think it will be worth going to pike island tomorrow with this cold front moving i really dont know if there hit or not? its a long drive and just dont want a waisted trip.i guess my question has anyone ever done any goof fishing in 20 degree weather and snow?


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

yes and no....depends on what you consider good.Won't know unless you go and a day fishing is a day well spent to me.


----------



## luv fishing (Mar 5, 2009)

yea we decided to go anyway. if we get cold we have a truck to warm up in.


----------



## RBoyer (Jan 7, 2012)

It really hasn't been very cold all year. And as far as I know the bite hasn't been spectacular for anyone at all lately. I think the cold weather is what we need! The fish are going to need the calories they have to eat sometime. Hopefully it stays cold for a few weeks...... Plus you have to think water temp drops and rises more gradual than the air. 


-Ryan Boyer


----------



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

sounds like a good day to go fishing just wish i could go


----------



## luv fishing (Mar 5, 2009)

even if i dont catch anything atleast i got out. and i get to test my new truck in the snow.


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

I'd stay home Saturday. It's not the air or water temp that you have to be concerned with, It's that WIND. Good luck if you go.


----------



## luv fishing (Mar 5, 2009)

ive always done good on windy days


----------



## Fish Assassin (Jan 30, 2010)

One of my best days sauger fishing. The morning started at 8 degrees. Warmed up to 14 by afternoon. Caught biggest fish on nastiest days.


----------



## luv fishing (Mar 5, 2009)

i hope i get a few lol. i was scared i was going for nothing, but thanks fish assassin i was looking for someone to post a good report on fishing on nasty days.


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

It's not that the fish won't bite. They have been caught during any and all conditions at one time or another. It's just brutal at times for us anglers. And you can't catch them if you can't stay out in the weather. Plus your guides freeze up quickly. Tough to detect bites in the wind. etc.

Luv fishing,

How did you do?


----------



## luv fishing (Mar 5, 2009)

i ended up catching 4 keepers, my buddy got 3 two of them wer 18 in walleyes. we lost a hog. didnt have a net and i tried pulling it up the wall and it broke my line. all of our fish came on gulp alive 3 in minnow. but the walleye it was hit a vibE


----------



## RBoyer (Jan 7, 2012)

Awesome man glad you did good! 


-Ryan Boyer


----------



## terryit3 (Jul 15, 2011)

Most of my best sauger fishing days have been on the days with the most brutal weather. High wind, snow blowing in on you sideways, cold...and I love every minute of it.

Going fishing today after work for a few hours!


----------



## luv fishing (Mar 5, 2009)

i think it would have been a lot better if it wasnt so dang low. but it looks good for this weekend the water is going to be rising


----------



## tobeast (Mar 6, 2009)

can anyone tell me what a good stage depth is at pike island i have the website butdont know whats a good stage for fishing isthanx for any advice


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

The normal stage is 12.0 and it basically sucks at that stage, no current or at least not the right current for the pier. Downstream it's ok. Usually from about 14 ft and rising up tp the 21 ft. level is good somewhere off the pier. A rising river is usaually better than a stable or falling river. Just my experience, someone else may disagree....Pete


----------



## tobeast (Mar 6, 2009)

thanks for the advice as its a 3 hour drive for me


----------

